# Senior Pictures [:



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I got my pictures done with Twende.

















She caught him just as he threw his head up haha.
















She asked me to ride him bareback for her.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

awww they're lovely pics !


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Omg, they're great! The first and last are my favs!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw i love the black and white one


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

those are awesome pictures! who took them? mine were....a little less formal... 




























And that was before I had my braces taken off. Yours turned out so much better! But my lil bro was camera man. And if you go on youtube and look at a video called Me and My Horses, you can see where the wind blew the hat off the horse's head!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very cute pix. I like the last one the best!


----------



## jack and jill (Jun 13, 2009)

*response to pics*

you look like a model. I wish my pics were as good as yours, your horse looks fantastick too. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow! you and you horse are verrry pretty!!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish I could have done that. They wouldn't let us do senior pictures outside of a studio that they chose. I like the last one the best.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, those pics are great! And your boy is so handsome!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

He's very pretty. I like his name, Twende LOL.
Your bareback position is heaps good.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! [: I had them done by a girl who goes to my school, who takes pictures for bands and has been doing senior pictures for the last two summers. She was affordable and the pictures turned out great.


----------

